
Both Pres Candidates Against TPP, Obama Kicks Off Campaign to Ratify It - dredmorbius
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160821/23232235296/with-both-presidential-candidates-claiming-to-be-against-tpp-president-obama-kicks-off-campaign-to-ratify-it.shtml
======
dredmorbius
TPP, and its related treaties, TTIP, TiSA, and BITS, are supported, and
opposed, by many key players in the information technology space.

Supporters include Amazon, Apple, AT&T, Facebook, Google, IBM, Intel,
Microsoft, and Oracle.

Opponents include Reddit, and numerous other, mostly smaller firms: Basecamp,
Boing Boing, Civic Hall, Copia Institute, CREDO Mobile, Dreamhost, and Open
Heart Press amongst many others. Also the EFF, who have amongst the better
explainers: [https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp](https://www.eff.org/issues/tpp)

Salesforce and Namecheap have conspicuously taken _no_ position.

[http://www.valuewalk.com/2016/03/google-facebook-amazon-
ebay...](http://www.valuewalk.com/2016/03/google-facebook-amazon-ebay-tpp/)

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/20/hundreds-
tec...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/20/hundreds-tech-
companies-oppose-tpp-trade-agreement)

~~~
gcb0
it's about protecting monopolies and entrenched companies. so obviously you
will list big companies as supporters and smaller ones as opposers.

